# Chewing Gum



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Chewing Gum Makes People Smarter 
March 14, 2002 8:00 CDT

British researchers are reporting that chewing gum could actually make people smarter. The study by the University of Northumbria and the Cognitive Research Unit, Reading, determined that gum chewing has a positive effect on thinking and memory. 

"The results were extremely clear and specifically we found that chewing gum targeted memory," said Andrew Scholey of the university's Human Cognitive Neuroscience Unit. "People recalled more words and performed better in tests on working memory."

It doesn't matter what flavor or type of gum is chewed. The repetitive chewing motion is what makes the difference. Scholey addressed a symposium at the British Psychological Society's annual conference in Blackpool on Wednesday and said that the improved performance in several different memory tests could likely be due to an increase in heart rate along with a surge of insulin in the brain. 

A group of seventy-five people were split into groups of non-chewers, real chewers, and "sham" chewers. Before they went through the 25-minute test, the two chewing groups spent three minutes playing with their real or imaginary gum in their mouths. 

The tests included questions that related to short-term memory, such as recalling words and pictures, and working memory, such as being able to remember a person's telephone number. Scholey said that the heart rate of the actual chewers was three beats per minute faster than the non-chewers, and 1.5 beats per minute faster than the sham chewers. 

"What we think is that the mild increase in heart rate may improve the delivery of oxygen and glucose to the brain, enough to improve cognitive function," said Scholey in a Reuters interview. *He also said there was a possibility that chewing gum induced a surge of insulin due to the mouth watering in anticipation of a meal. *"It is known that there are insulin receptors in areas of the brain which are important for learning and memory," he said. 

Source: University of Northumbria and the Cognitive Research Unit; Reuters


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Only skimmed this but it has some interesting stuff about sweetners, sugar alcohols, insulin, etc. 

Interesting!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Once they meet you their data goes right out the window.  

Just kidding gorgeous.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Only skimmed this but it has some interesting stuff about sweetners, sugar alcohols, insulin, etc.
> 
> Interesting!





Is it possible for "our" Research Dept. to stop chewing gum for a minute and be a little more RIGOROUS! 



DP  

Team Captain 







 j/k Co-Captain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

Hint:

THE THREE "TOLS": XYLI, SORBI, & MANNI, #4.

Xylitol is extracted from birch cellulose and is considered to be a carbohydrate alcohol. While it has the same amount of calories as sucrose, it metabolizes in a dissimilar manner and may be used safely for diabetics and hypoglycemics. Bacterial salivary organisms do not feed, grow or ferment on xylitol as they do on other simple forementioned sugars. *"Sugar-Free" chewing gum contains xylitol because it does not produce the bacterial support for increase of cavity causing acids. Studies show that prolonged use or large intake may produce the following side effects: 
weight gain similar to that associated with high/prolonged sucrose intake, 
diarrhea, 
tumor growth, 
liver/kidney/brain dysfunction. Many manufacturers have withdrawn xylitol from their product formulation! *


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

*More...you want more?*

One of the reasons for using aspartame is the quest to reduce calories and therefore lose or maintain body weight. However, there is some evidence, disputed by the manufacturers of course,* that the sweet sensation provided by artificial sweeteners, including aspartame, can through a "neural/humoral" connection cause the pancreas to secrete insulin regardless of the blood sugar levels. Insulin is the storage hormone and inhibits fat mobilization, thus defeating the original goal to lose fat. *With elevated insulin which does not combine with blood sugars, you get an increase in appetite and a craving for carbohydrates. This has been reported by several researchers and of course denied by the research of the manufacturing companies.


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

Also, don???t use artificial sweeteners. Although it???s tempting to use non-caloric artificial sweeteners to replace calorie-containing sugar beware! This is not an example of ???something for nothing??? ??? everything has its price, including artificial sweeteners. These sweeteners found in diet
drinks and diet foods trick the body by providing a very sweet taste without adding calories. Although these sweeteners do not directly cause weight gain, they can secondarily for two reasons. First, these sweeteners are so
sweet that they cause a certain craving for sweet foods. After training our taste buds to a high level of sweetness, other foods pale by comparison and we only tend to be satisfied once this sweet craving is fulfilled by another
sweet. Second, even though artificial sweeteners do not contain calories, they can still promote a release of insulin, which has detrimental effects on our metabolism. This is similar to the ???Pavlov???s dog??? effect, where even the sight, thought, or smell of food is enough to cause the body to begin to salivate, and also to release insulin.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What about artificial sweeteners and diet soda?

Artificial sweeteners have a cornered edge that resembles a sugar molecule. When the sweetener hits the taste sensor on your tongue, it fools your body into thinking its actually sugar. Your body anticipates this incoming sugar by secreting some insulin. The insulin is secreted to clear the blood of the sugar that it never does receive. This will lower your blood sugar and your brain will start calling out for more food.



DP
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TJohn (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Second, even though artificial sweeteners do not contain calories, they can still promote a release of insulin, which has detrimental effects on our metabolism. This is similar to the ???Pavlov???s dog??? effect, where even the sight, thought, or smell of food is enough to cause the body to begin to salivate, and also to release insulin.



Am I reading this correctly Doc ?? I though there was no evidence on that effect. Have things changed ?? If so, I'm going to kill myself  

TJohn


----------



## TJohn (Jun 28, 2002)

OOOO !! sorry, didn't read the rest 

TJohn


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

From w8's article!

Here is a partial list of some of the many sugars you can find in "sugar-free" foods. All of these will raise your blood sugar.


carob 
honey 
saccharose 
corn syrup 
lactose 
sorbitol 
dextrin 
levulose 
sorghum 
dextrose 
maltose 
treacle 
dulcitol 
mannitol 
turbinado 
fructose 
mannose 
xylitol 
glucose 
molasses 
xylose 

Most so-called "sugar-free" products were, for many years, full of sugars that may not promote tooth decay but most certainly will raise your blood sugar. If you've been deceived, you're not alone.




TJohn, what have I been telling people for over a year???


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Well FUQ 

Okay....so I was gonna ask for something even more drastic for this cut, but I guess I have my answer huh. I haven't had gum...but I've had sweetners. I might as well cut my &@*%*@$#&%$ coffee now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

I gave you a plan to try things gradually..so that you would know what effect different substances have on you and your metabolism!

I would keep coffee for a while longer....try eliminating gum this week....sweetners the next....and finally the coffee! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

I can't drink coffee w/o the sweetner and I've already dropped the gum  I only had one piece since you started this crusade


----------



## TJohn (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok Ok !!................ Team DPw8,

So what's the best no calorie sweetener to look for ?? I want to keep my insulin in check, my teeth however are still pretty strong 

TJohn


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

From the article 

*Powdered Artificial Sweeteners
Sweet'n Low, Equal, The Sweet One, Sugar Twin, and similar powdered products in paper packets usually contain about 96 percent glucose and about 4 percent artificial sweetener. They are sold as low-calorie sweeteners because they contain only 1 gram of glucose as compared to 3 grams of sucrose in a similar paper packet labeled "sugar." More suitable for diabetics are tablet sweeteners such as saccharin, cyclamate, and aspartame (Equal in the United States). Note that the same brand name can denote two different products: Equal is a powder containing 96 percent glucose and also a tablet containing no glucose. Stevia powder and liquid (sold in health food stores) contain no sugar of any kind.
*


----------



## TJohn (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> From the article
> 
> *Powdered Artificial Sweeteners
> ...



     Alright !!! I'll read

TJohn


----------



## Robboe (Jun 28, 2002)

I go to the University of Northumbria (where the studies mentioned in the first post are from).

That is all.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

The pics in your sig aren't showing.

That is all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The pics in your sig aren't showing.
> 
> That is all.




It's Angelfire...you have to cut and paste....butt this may be a Chicken joke!


(down for 2 hours)



http://www.angelfire.com/yt/fetish/AV/althena5.txt


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah, they do that sometimes.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

Well whaddaya know, W8, i _did_ post in this thread.

I still don't think chewing gum here and there will make any noticable difference.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 14, 2002)

lmao....I already knew you did


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

Yeah, my attention span must be short.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 14, 2002)

And your new avatar is genius.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> And your new avatar is genius.



Genius huh?


----------



## Robboe (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah. I like boobs.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah. I like boobs.



Okay....that's the second person who's point out my boobs...it's a tri shot eh?  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

I noticed DP has the same pose(how cute)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 15, 2002)

Leslie, don't use that word around me again Please! 


EVER! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Okay....that's the second person who's point out my boobs...it's a tri shot eh?  LOL



No, it's a "duo" shot.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leslie, don't use that word around me again Please!
> 
> 
> ...




lmao....yes...the Doc is afraid of "cute"....but it doesn't stop me ever


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2002)

What's wrong with "a cute butt?"
He does not like dat????


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 17, 2002)

More reasons not to chew gum

Chewing Gum Releases Mercury From Dental Fillings


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 17, 2002)

Yep! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Aug 18, 2002)

God, don't you two think you may be going a _little_ too far?

You're only gonna be alive for about 70 years.

Hey, oxygen is corrosive. You gonna stop breathing now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

Actually my life expectancy is 84.  I have what I call my 'Magic Number Theory"  (works too).......You Sir, have until about 70!

DP


p.s.  Take anti-oxidants, lots of them....I have some amazing 80-85 year old customers.....it becums a "Quality of Life" issue too.  Most look, feel, act, 15-20 years younger than they are.  Hell guys my age look 10-12 years older than me, and most at "any age" can't hang!



p.s.s  I die of natural causes according to a famed astrologer....I'm gonna fuck myself to death, sexual exhaustion, not a pretty thing!


----------



## kuso (Aug 18, 2002)

A friend of mine`s father had all his fillings removed after finding out he had prostate cancer....changed them all to porciline(sp?)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

I did too many years ago when I cleansed and fasted a lot....had a strong regimen to remove the mercury too....liquid garlic, tons of Vit C etc.  Even was tested for the least toxic composite fillings.

Helped a lot, because I had galvanic currents and stuff going on.....But what they didn't tell me at the time was that amalgams (sp?) last 25-35 years or more....stupid other material 5-15.  So one by one the composites are failing over the years.  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> God, don't you two think you may be going a _little_ too far?
> 
> You're only gonna be alive for about 70 years.
> ...



Just providing information Chicken Baby...YMMV


----------



## Robboe (Aug 18, 2002)

YMMV?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

Your Mileage may vary...yeah, threw me too! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote from Oxygen:



> According to the _Journal of the American College of Surgeons_, chewing gum after abdominal surgery helps speed recovery by stimulating intestinal activity



Can anyone find this study?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 17, 2002)

Why...are you planning a "TummY  TucK" so you can chew gum again 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

Just picked up some Trident "For Kids".  It has the sugar alcohol listed in the label... I thought that was pretty cool.  (I could just be late to the party  )


----------

